# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  HELIOS

## HATTIFNATTOR

Альфа-версия утилиты от индийской компании MIEL e-Security. Помимо обнаружения и удаления скрытых ресурсов умеет контролировать доступ к файлам, памяти, отслеживать загрузку драйверов и т.д. Для работы требует установки Microsoft .Net Framework 2.0.

 *Загрузить*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## EvilPhantasy

В этой программе полно замечательных багов. Все, что не находится в PsLoadedModulesList она считает подозрительным. Некоторые кнопки при многократном нажатии приводят к GPF (: Бсодит с малварными руткитами + не видит ни хрена, кроме старья. Рекомендую качать именно самую последнюю версию с официального сайта, первые распространенные везде, где только можно почти не работают. Хотя сей проект и так уже мертв.

----------


## Dont.care.a.f!g

*Helios Lite*
435 Kb

Helios Lite is a rootkit detection product based on some of the components of the Helios rootkit detection technologies. It is an implementation of the idea of Cross View Detection for the detection of persistent and non-persistent rootkits. It successfully detects a large number of user mode and kernel mode rootkits including Hacker Defender, Vanquish, Fu, FuTo, phide_ex and Unreal.A. It searches for hidden processes, hidden files as well as hidden registry keys. 
Helios Lite was designed to be quick and portable, it does not require installation and can be run off a USB drive. The only prerequisites are that it is run as a system administrator. This release of Helios does not require the .Net Framework and will work on any system with Windows XP SP2 system. For using all the features, an NTFS formatted system disk is recommended.

----------


## Erekle

> For using all the features, an NTFS formatted system disk is recommended.


Да нет, без оного вообще все феатуры отсутствуют.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

А вот забавно,если ей ядерный руткит подсунуть??? Что будет??? Очень сомневаюсь что найдет! Особенно если новенький...

----------


## EvilPhantasy

Helios - Lite - попытка напомнить о себе от Muel. Полностью работоспособна только на Windows XP SP2. Принцип работы, если кому-то интересно, заключается в следующем:

- сканирование диска в raw режиме через PhysicalDrive, из user mode. Аналогично режиму открытия диска через PhysicalDrive в WinHex. Разбор только NTFS и какой-то выборочный, поскольку под Windows 2000 SP4 эта программа наотрез отказалась сканировать NTFS диск. Однако, если ставится правильный инлайн хук с фильтрацией данных, даже в user mode, этот детектор сольется.
- сканирование реестра реализовано через те же средства, если реестр на FAT32 никакого сканирования не будет.
- сканирование на процессы реализовано через ZwSystemDebugControl, флаг 8, чтение памяти ядра. Работает это только под XP.

Данная программа ничего не сможет сделать с найденными руткитами. Её достаточно легко надуть. Авторы до сих пор страдают х-й и пытаются ЭТО запатентовать. Непонятно что именно они собрались патентовать, но они очень хотят. ИМХО этот "продукт" не заслуживает внимания.

----------

